# Reupholstering Beneteau cushions? HELP!



## girlgoessailing (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all!

We just bought a 423 Beneteau and are considering changing the cushions (currently the model dark blue with yellow dots). They're in good condition but it does make the whole environment a bit....dark. We'd love to reupholster them but when we started brainstorming, we realized that each individual cushion is a slightly different shape!

It's expensive to have it professionally done and we're far from advanced in our sewing skills. Is it worth it? Any hacks to share??

Thanks!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are going to do the work yourself, very carefully take the old cushion covers apart so you can use them as patterns. Is it worth it? Yes.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

We had the cushions on out Beneteau 381 recovered for about $1500. The trick to getting a decent price was going with a car upholsterer instead of a marine fabric guy. Doing it yourself is always an option, but I don't have near the skill to do them well.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Check out Sailrite. They have lots of how to videos. You can see if that is something you want to tackle yourself.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Boat cushions are interesting in they are all compound curves. That means they are cruves upon curves.
You can not recover them yourself... Nor can a furniture reupholsterer because a lounge suite or armchair isnt a compound curve either.

You need someone who is an expert in compound curve work... And theres only two trades that do it... Marine trimmers who are very expensive... Or, as Stumble says, a car seat reupholsterer. They work at the right price for a market too scabby to buy a new car seat.

Third world countries have lots of them because vehicles are kept longer than the seats last, mini-busses in particular.

I had mine recovered in microfibre in Malaysia when we were drifting through. It did wonders to brighten up the interior and the cloth unzips and washes clean.

So find a car upholsetery place that does not work on Ferraris but works on old heaps of junk....

Or wait till you get to some largish third world country... Dominican republic, Cuba, asia etc


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Or if you really want it on the QnD, just slipcover them


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

girlgoessailing said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We just bought a 423 Beneteau and are considering changing the cushions (currently the model dark blue with yellow dots). They're in good condition but it does make the whole environment a bit....dark. We'd love to reupholster them but when we started brainstorming, we realized that each individual cushion is a slightly different shape!
> 
> ...


Try contacting Ward or Todd in the Parts Department at BeneteauUSA. They may be able to order replacement covers for you so long as you are willing to accept one of the fabric selections offered by Beneteau itself. I have always found that buying parts from Beneteau, when they still have them, is far less costly than buying the same part in the aftermarket. If Beneteau can't help you the auto upholsterer suggestion is likely the best. Note too that you can brighten up the look with complimentary but lighter colored throw pillows.

FWIW...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, and about lightening up the saloon... And the cabins


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Very impressive Mark, but I can tell there's no one living aboard that boat, I don't care what you say!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> Very impressive Mark, but I can tell there's no one living aboard that boat, I don't care what you say!


Whadda you talking about? After use I always fold my towel and put a flower on it!


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

You can't reupholster or recover interior boat cushions yourself?? I guess somebody should have told my wife that before she did just that. There were plenty of curves too. She took the fabric apart and used them as templates to cut from the new fabric. They came out very professional looking. And no, my wife is not a professional seamstress. It can be done and done well. 

Tod


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

We are re-doing our cushions, nothing quiet so elaborate though. I'll post some pics when we get done.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Gladrags1 said:


> I guess somebody should have told my wife that before she did just that. There were plenty of curves too.
> Tod


Hi Tod,

Your wife has done well.  Yes, the Bayfield 36 has some curves on the cushions... but not compound curves by the looks.

Beneteaus have compound curves.

Here's a Bayfield:


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Women have compound curves and dresses are made all the time. Darts, use darts to get around those curvy cushions.


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

I did all of mine (catalina 30) there were only some minor compound curves. Used the old as patterns where possible, otherwise just went from the way the boat was made + the way the foam was cut. 

Did it all with a cheap singer home machine. Came out looking totally pro. My wife sewed up new throw cushions too.

As far as the curves are concerned, Mark is right - if you look at his pictures in post #8. That's not just a flat cushion. But it's not all that hard - no darts necessary, just the backs bend in 3d. (I.e. the "top" of the back cushion would look like a U before it was sewed to the front/back). 

If y'all like doing stuff yourself, sew em up. By the last one you'll be real good at it. Or an auto upholstery shop as suggested.


----------

